# Nummern-Formatierung testen mit Selenium



## forfaro (5. Jan 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin dabei, einige Selenium Tests für meine Anwendung zu schreiben, und soll dabei, wenn möglich, auch die Formatierung von angezeigten Zahlen (Nachkommastellen, +/- vor der Zahl, ...) überprüfen.

Weiß jemand, wie ich das machen kann? Also zum Beispiel prüfen, das die Zahl im Span mit der id "gesamtwert" 3 Nachkommastellen hat? Müsste ja an sich irgendwie per Regexp gehen (regexp:....) , aber das krieg ich irgendwie nich hin.

Achso, benutze die Selenium IDE 1.0.10

Freu mich über Vorschläge und Ideen.

Gruß
vom Forfaro


----------



## diel2001 (5. Jan 2011)

so z.B

```
//regex

String regex = "\\b\\d\\d,\\d\\d\\b"; // 12,00
```


----------



## forfaro (5. Jan 2011)

War nicht ganz das Problem, aber hat mir geholfen, dank dir.

Der Fehler war natürlich wieder sehr einfach, ich habe ein Whitespace vergessen 

regexp:*\d,\d\d

geht nich,

regexp: *\d,\d\d

geht.

Gruß
vom Forfaro


----------

